# Headed to the Emerald Coast Monday



## supersano (Jul 15, 2009)

My GF and I will be headed to Panama City Beach for a day or two. I would like to do some fishing off the beaches. I'm planning on fishing the jetties in St. Andrews state park then head to Destin for another day. Can anyone point me in the right direction to public fishing area in Destin? Pier or surf fishing will be fine. My goal is to catch a pompano, but anything will be fine by me. What kind of lures for surf fishing? I have a few Gotcha lures from a friend for pier fishing, but clueless about spoon or other tackle.


----------

